# Signature Size Limits



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Signature limits are being properly enforced now. Limits for sigs are 600x125 @ 250K. We've had a lot of sigs lately which greatly exceeded them limit, and to ensure the forums load fast and smooth for all we're implementing the change. That, and they tend to stretch out the forums more than is necessary.

*To upload a signature using the new system:*


Go to *User CP *> *Edit Signature*.
Upload you signature image to the forum server using by linking to it from another server or uploading it directly.
Use the *Insert Image* link to insert the signature code into your image.
*NOTE: *If you have the advanced text editors disabled the "Insert Image" link will not show up due to its  reliance on Javascript. To insert the code manually, type in the following: *[sigpic][/sigpic]*
Click the *Preview* button to verify everything looks good.
Save when done.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

System doesn't work. Uploading a signature via the browse option on your page claims it is uploaded to your signature, but image does not appear.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> System doesn't work. Uploading a signature via the browse option on your page claims it is uploaded to your signature, but image does not appear.


You need to use the "insert image" button to place it into your signature in the edit sig page.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> You need to use the "insert image" button.



apparently so. Either way, there's the headsup incase it should be important.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

Actually, you care to better explain this? I am not seeing how this works.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Actually, you care to better explain this? I am not seeing how this works.




 Go to http://forums.furaffinity.net/profil...=editsignature
 Click your cursor in your signature where you want the image to go.
 Click on the "insert image" button to inject the image into your signature. It will not show up as a graphic, but BB code. Preview to see how it looks.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Go to http://forums.furaffinity.net/profil...=editsignature
> Click your cursor in your signature where you want the image to go.
> Click on the "insert image" button to inject the image into your signature. It will not show up as a graphic, but BB code. Preview to see how it looks.



That's the thing, I'm not seeing an "Insert image" button. There is Browse, Upload, Save Signature, and Preview Signature.


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2008)

I'm also having trouble.  I inserted my sig picture, but all i get it {SIGPIC}.  See below.  And I know its waaaaaay under the size limit.  It even uploaded and I have it in a little box below the actual sig edit box, it just wont appear.

Edit- Disregard that, I suck at life.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> That's the thing, I'm not seeing an "Insert image" button. There is Browse, Upload, Save Signature, and Preview Signature.


See attached image for reference.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

There must be something wrong with my interface then, because no matter how small the upload, it refuses to give me that option.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

This is what following your link gives me:


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> This is what following your link gives me...


Are you uploading it or referencing a www address for it?


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Are you uploading it or referencing a www address for it?



Both do the same thing


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Both do the same thing


Try using "[sigpic][/sigpic]" in your sig (without quotes). Not sure why that link isn't showing up.

I'm investingating as to why right now. But that's the manual method.


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2008)

It seems to be working now


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> It seems to be working now


I found the answer. "Insert Image" only works if you have the advanced text editor enabled. You have the basic one enabled currently, so it didn't show up.

Hrmm.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 14, 2008)

Finally... my signature is complete.
You'd think the ol' "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" would be enough


----------



## Rhainor (May 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Signature limits are being properly enforced now.



Wait, so it's a hard limit now?  Y'mean I can finally stop sending out "your sig image is too large" notices?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 14, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Wait, so it's a hard limit now?  Y'mean I can finally stop sending out "your sig image is too large" notices?



For the most part yes, by the way, do you have access to the infraction system so you can give out infractions for inappropriate signatures and other violations?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 14, 2008)

Hmm, i'm guessing gifs don't work for sigs?


----------



## Magica (May 15, 2008)

Does the limit apply to the image or the entire signature?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> Does the limit apply to the image or the entire signature?


Image.


----------



## Magica (May 15, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.

EDIT: What happened to the custom profile status (like with my "Has Taken the Lead")?
Status: *Has Taken the Lead

*I still see it. Not sure what your question is.

EDIT2: I mean being able to put in a custom user title in your profile other than the default ones. For example, "Crazy Wolf Person," or like I had "Dead Terrorist" before it was changed to default.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 15, 2008)

I saw this thread and I was all like " AWESOME I'M MAKING A SIG" but then my user title changed to the default and I can't change it back


----------



## Rhainor (May 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> For the most part yes, by the way, do you have access to the infraction system so you can give out infractions for inappropriate signatures and other violations?



Yeah, although I didn't know it was there 'til just now.

I've just been sending PMs to people with too-large sig images, explaining the rules and saying "please change it or remove it".  So far, everyone's complied in a timely manner.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 15, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Yeah, although I didn't know it was there 'til just now.
> 
> I've just been sending PMs to people with too-large sig images, explaining the rules and saying "please change it or remove it".  So far, everyone's complied in a timely manner.



You can use the infraction system too for that it will send a PM as a requirement. I believe you can also chose it to be a warning instead of a point applied infraction too, but it will help keep on record which users have been warned, especially if some are multiple violators.


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

I still find 600x125 too obstructive..maybe half of that, 300x125?

Good thing we can turn off these annoying signatures as some other places *coughXfireforumscough* blatently abuse it by using multiple image sigs taking as much as 300 pixels vertically.

Better yet, NO image sigs and simple links would be better.


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2008)

I remember one forum I visited where people were making QVGA (320x240) signatures. This was back in the days where 640x480 was the standard resolution.

I made this image and used it in my signature make a point. (Well, this is a replica. The actual image was a JPEG that was a hair under 50KB.)


----------



## Rilvor (May 28, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I still find 600x125 too obstructive..maybe half of that, 300x125?
> 
> Good thing we can turn off these annoying signatures as some other places *coughXfireforumscough* blatently abuse it by using multiple image sigs taking as much as 300 pixels vertically.
> 
> Better yet, NO image sigs and simple links would be better.



Octopusbearddisagrees.jpg


----------



## Arc (May 29, 2008)

Finally figured out how it works...sweet!


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

I should have read this a LOT earlier.  Somehow, I looked over the available WYSIWYG system. @_@'


----------



## Aurali (Jun 26, 2008)

>..> Is there any rules on text for signatures? It gets annoying reading a poem that spans a page when the post itself only goes for two line. And then when they change the font size  *shudders*


----------



## Meliz (Aug 6, 2008)

mine isn't showing up either. Did it with [sigpic][/sigpic]

Shows up in the preview but not below my posts.

unrelated, I got a screenshot from the site itself where someone has over 4 BILLION favorites.

I didn't know we had that much furries.

EDIT: nevermind it fixed itself after I hit it with teh hamma.


----------

